# Remember "the gloves"....



## Spike99 (Dec 24, 2007)

This morning, I was working on some tin. Wanted to add a furnace heat vent to make the hot air blow across our basement floor - instead of blowing air downward from the ceiling. Very simple task. Cut hole in stud, pull in a flex pipe between the studs, attached a take-off on the main heat duct and put the ceiling tile back in place. Stuff I've done many times before. Based on white board, it should have been very easy to do. While pushing the tin snips, they slipped and a newly cut edge of steel ran across my fingers. Faster then a lighting bolt, the damage was done. Off to the doctors for a few stitches. (take about disruption in my plans). And the worst part is... While I was pushing the tin snips, I thought "man - I should be wearing gloves - this looks dangerious". Then it happended. Faster then a blink of an eye... 

If you work with tin or glass, do wear gloves. Work gloves or even snowmobile gloves is better then nothing. Lesson leared the hard way!!!!

Hope this helps others....


----------



## End Grain (Nov 17, 2007)

Sorry to hear about your accident *Spike99* but your stitches and discomfort should remind all of us that gloves - *real work gloves* - are essential safety gear. I personally will not wear cotton Jersey or those spandex mechanics gloves when I'm working with power tools or anything that's rusted or sharp. Leather of some sort is always better with goatskin the most supple and durable over time and real cowhide the toughest to cut through straight away.

I hope you heal up nicely. Feel better. :thumbsup:


----------



## terri_and_jj (Feb 24, 2008)

Amen to that. I use leather almost exclusively. Those fancy mechanics gloves might look good, but it's a textbook example of fashion over function. most of them fall apart before they wear out, and at $20-$40 a pair, they should last forever.


----------

